
Testing services on Kubernetes with Linux traffic control - blixtra
https://kinvolk.io/blog/2016/05/testing-web-services-with-traffic-control-on-kubernetes/
======
andrewstuart2
There was also a very good talk on this exact subject at KubeCon EU 2016, if
you want some additional material on the subject.

[https://youtu.be/67SyRpBja2I?list=PLosInM-8doqcBy3BirmLM4S_p...](https://youtu.be/67SyRpBja2I?list=PLosInM-8doqcBy3BirmLM4S_pmox6qTw3)

~~~
blixtra
Right, thx for pointing that out. This post is a follow-up to the talk Alban
gave.

------
pat2man
We need more tools like this. Following the Jepsen tests
([http://jepsen.io](http://jepsen.io)) its obvious that very few systems take
network partitions and non-optimal network conditions into account.

